# Fed Ex bag material



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone knew what type of material or bag that fed ex uses for shipping...


----------



## kontrolldkhaos (Nov 18, 2010)

Here's a tip:
Go to uline.com--> in the search, type in "mailers"-->and under "poly mailers" is "uline tear proof". 
Figure out what size you need and go from there. If you have any questions about the size contact them. They are PROMPT on getting back with you. 

Also, if you wanted to print on those uliners, a LOT of your t-shirt printers can do it for you. Pricing is a $1 per bag and up, as long as you stick to one color. 

And from personal experience, handle those mailers with print with care. The ink has a tendency to peel off if handled roughly. 

Cheers!


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kontrolldkhaos (Nov 18, 2010)

You're very welcome!


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

If you are still wondering what they are made out of, its most likely Tyvek.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It is Tyvek.

Kinda expensive, compared to poly bags. Poly is what most of us use.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

splathead said:


> It is Tyvek.
> 
> Kinda expensive, compared to poly bags. Poly is what most of us use.


Yes its expansive, but darn near unripable.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tonz-sk8 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew what type of material or bag that fed ex uses for shipping...


I think the material is called "Tyvek". The USPS also has Priority Mail bags made of the same material. 

You can shipping supplies cheaper than uline at the Valuemailers store on eBay (although I'd suggest using Polybags instead of Tyvek...it's perfect for shipping t-shirts)


----------

